# spray foam



## fishnfool (Dec 1, 2014)

I picked up a new Remington shurshot stock today for my 870. Any reason I can't use spray foam to fill the cavity before I install it?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 2, 2014)

Make sure there is no steel that the foam will cover. The spray foam will hold moisture and cause the steel to rust.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Dec 2, 2014)

And make sure you don't use too much. The stuff takes a while to expand so if you cover it and it's not done growing, it could damage your stock.


Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## fishnfool (Dec 2, 2014)

I will probably do half let it dry good then do the other half...with low expand door and wind foam.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 2, 2014)

fishnfool said:


> I will probably do half let it dry good then do the other half...with low expand door and wind foam.




good idea...


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you thought about using caulk/silicone. Its a little more weight and helps with the recoil.


----------



## BanksCW (Aug 22, 2016)

If your looking to add weight, we used long strand bondo in gunsmith school to fill stocks.


----------



## Ben Athens (Aug 27, 2016)

I filled the stock on my model 7 with great stuff and it worked fine.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 27, 2016)

Will it make the shotgun float? Is that what you are going for?

Never heard or thought to do it, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 28, 2016)

sound deadening


----------

